# What are you cooking this weekend?



## CWS4322 (Oct 21, 2011)

Only an hour to go--and hydro (electricty) rates go to the lowest rate until 7:00 a.m. Monday. I do most of my big cooking on weekends now--not that I really want to do that, but I challenged myself to keep my electricity bill the same as it was before this silly fluctuating rate thing (Time-of-use). So far, so good, but it is a PAIN, especially when I had tomatoes to process. Good thing I work mostly nights. That's the other thing--on weekends, I get to be a "normal" human being and be awake during daylight hours.

Here's what's on the agenda for what I'm making this weekend:

Canadian Split Pea Soup
Lamb Sausage
Moussaka
ricotta-sweet potato gnocchi
roasted tomato sauce

Possibly some tortillas or bread.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 21, 2011)

I might cook a turkey and some people over. My wife is planning a riccotta cake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I might cook a turkey and some people over. My wife is planning a riccotta cake.



What are you planning to cook the turkey and people over???
<insert Soylent Green joke>


I'm not going to cook anything this weekend.  I'm taking the weekend off.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not going to cook anything this weekend.  I'm taking the weekend off.



Plus one.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 22, 2011)

Thinking about making Chicken balls with miso noodles. I've never made either one. The idea sounds good. Doing some homework on it now.. Maybe I should be like everyone else and not cook. 

Munky.


----------



## cmontg34 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well it's my partner's birthday tomorrow, so he's getting spoiled the whole weekend. I made him spaghetti on Thurs. (which even though I don't like, I must say it turned out pretty well) last night I made shrimp jambalaya, tonight I'm making panfried steak, with corn and veggies, and tomorrow I'm making a big beef stew and strawberry cake. Oh, and he wanted spam and potatoes for breakfast today and tomorrow. I swear, by Monday we're going to weigh an extra 10 pounds.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2011)

nada, just something to tide me over til i feel better. any ideas.


----------



## GiddyUpGo (Oct 30, 2011)

Jerk chicken with Jamaican peas and rice. Yum!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Here's what's on the agenda for what I'm making this bweekend:
> 
> Canadian Split Pea Soup



is it made with real canadians?  (more soylent green) 

but really, what makes pea soup canadian, avoiding the obvious joke about a hockey puck.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 30, 2011)

In Quebec, one uses yellow split peas (and maybe some whole peas), so the soup is yellow instead of green. And, often it has maple syrup in it if the leftover ham was cooked in maple syrup. You can buy it--Habitant is the most common brand. 

What I'm Cooking Now: French Canadian Split Pea Soup

I make the stock first from the leftover juices/drippings from the ham. When I want to make the soup, I glaze the ham with maple syrup and apple cider. When I make the stock, I put fresh thyme sprigs and fresh bay leaves and a new hockey puck (KIDDING!). I soak the peas overnight, and then I drain the stock and remove the fat. I combine everything and simmer it for about 2 hours (adding more thyme and a fresh bay leaf). The soup is very thick. I top it with a dollop of sour cream and fresh thyme.


----------



## kezlehan (Oct 30, 2011)

I am cooking a chilli. Got a great bit of beef can't wait to cut it.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey, aside from yellow peas, I guess I made Canadian split pea soup before. The hambone I was given was from a maple glazed spiral cut ham. The soup really picked up a LOT of maple flavor. It was pretty good, just not what I was expecting from my first ever split pea soup.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 30, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> In Quebec, one uses yellow split peas (and maybe some whole peas), so the soup is yellow instead of green. And, often it has maple syrup in it if the leftover ham was cooked in maple syrup. You can buy it--Habitant is the most common brand.
> 
> What I'm Cooking Now: French Canadian Split Pea Soup
> 
> I make the stock first from the leftover juices/drippings from the ham. When I want to make the soup, I glaze the ham with maple syrup and apple cider. When I make the stock, I put fresh thyme sprigs and fresh bay leaves and a new hockey puck (KIDDING!). I soak the peas overnight, and then I drain the stock and remove the fat. I combine everything and simmer it for about 2 hours (adding more thyme and a fresh bay leaf). The soup is very thick. I top it with a dollop of sour cream and fresh thyme.



I like this idea, CWS.  I don't find yellow split peas, but I'm sure green would work.  Since I only buy ham raw and unsmoked, I think I might try this with a ham steak.  I've already got maple syrup.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a killer turkey meatloaf yesterday and am making coq au vin right now.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 30, 2011)

jennyema said:


> I made a killer turkey meatloaf yesterday...


 
Yum! I"ve never met a meatloaf I didn't love!

the ingredients for a perfect life are; Meatloaf and mashed taters with gravy! To die for!!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 30, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Thinking about making Chicken balls with miso noodles.



What are you planning to do with the rest of the chicken?

*Sunday Brunch -* fresh squeezed California orange juice, scrambled eggs, Bobby Flay's Steak au Poivre and Ratatouille Hash, coffee and mango belinis

*Sunday dinner -* Mongolian chicken, mixed vegetables, brown rice, and either a 2009 Fetzer California Riesling or a 2008 Waterstone California Pinot Gris


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> What are you planning to do with the rest of the chicken?



ROFL!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 30, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I like this idea, CWS. I don't find yellow split peas, but I'm sure green would work. Since I only buy ham raw and unsmoked, I think I might try this with a ham steak. I've already got maple syrup.


 
I imagine you can try it with green split peas--I only have made it with yellow because we have yellow split peas (and green ones) here. I would suggest maybe baking or sauteeing the ham steak with a bit of maple syrup and perhaps a dash of organic liquid smoke. The maple does add a distinct flavor to the soup...


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2011)

Hahahaha!!! I have only ever made pea soup with yellow split peas. I had no idea there was anything else until I was in my 30s. I don't like the maple syrup flavor though. Weird since I like maple in everything else.


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've just pseudo mastered roasting after making an amazing duck roast last weekend without burning it. I really want to try roasting pork belly this weekend. I've tried it before and each attempt was hopeless.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

Since we are on TOU electricty rates in Ontario, I do my "big cooking" on the weekends. So far, I plan on making dolmadas, Andy's Ratio baguette bread recipe (Kaiser rolls and a baguette), a poached salmon, some homemade ice cream. I haven't decided if I need to make anything else this weekend to get me through the week or not. What do you plan on cooking  this weekend?


----------



## amylynne27 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Weekend cooking*

My weekend menu consists of Pizza on a stick for Friday with a marinara dipping sauce. Baked Spaghetti, garlic bread and salad for Saturday and Caribbean Jerk chicken with a fruit salsa and steamed broccoli and rice for Sunday. My family loves chocolate and I would love to make a tasty dessert for the weekend too. I don't like cake so I'm limited on my choices. Any ideas?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

amylynne27 said:


> My weekend menu consists of Pizza on a stick for Friday with a marinara dipping sauce. Baked Spaghetti, garlic bread and salad for Saturday and Caribbean Jerk chicken with a fruit salsa and steamed broccoli and rice for Sunday. My family loves chocolate and I would love to make a tasty dessert for the weekend too. I don't like cake so I'm limited on my choices. Any ideas?


Chocolate mousse or chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Kazz (Jun 10, 2012)

Yesterday I made mushroom pizza. Today I made falafel chicken and black bean hummus.


----------



## merstar (Jun 10, 2012)

Chili-cocoa-spiced chicken breasts with brown rice.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 10, 2012)

I only got the dolmadas and bread done--ran out of steam in the heat.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 11, 2012)

when i arrived at chez bolas on saturday afternoon the first thing that hit me was the wondrous aroma of a beautiful piece of pork belly long/slow cooking/smoking on the grill.after i had mown the lawns & the paddock(no workie no eatie!) we had the belly with gloriously dark,sweet & crunchy home made fries cut from desiree spuds,coleslaw & ice cold scrumpy jack cider while watching the euro 2012 soccer.was it the cider or denmark v the netherlands that sent us to sleep......!
after our sunday morning jaunt into chester bolas read the papers while i watched madge prep a biryani from scratch.turned out to be the best darn biryani i've tasted and to round off a perfect meal croatia hammered ireland three/one....madge was delighted to say the least!


----------



## angiew (Jun 17, 2012)

this weekend
Upside down banana, maple syrup and dark chocolate cake.
With banana cream!
It was like a giant brownie.
uhh


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 17, 2012)

Friday night, I made a corned beef roast with potatoes, cabbage and carrots.
Last night was corned beef melts on rye with swiss cheese
Tonight... I'm not sure.  Mark is doing his thing, and I'm doing mine (whatever that is)


----------



## Hoot (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure just yet what I will do for the weekend....leaning towards a brisket, low and slow over the fire pit, Hopefully, some veggies from my step daughter's garden, and possibly a generous glass (or 3) of bourbon for sustenance during the arduous hours of cooking....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

It is a LONG weekend in Ontario, which means we have THREE full days re: the lowest TOU rate. I'm going to try figuring out my grandma's fudge cake, make some chard mini pies, cook a pork roast that is in the freezer, maybe a turkey as well and then toss the meat back in the freezer for s/thing else.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

This weekend it's tomato paste, tomato puree, and tortillas. I'm roasting the tomatoes, running them through the tomato strainer, and then using the crock pot to make the paste. I am going to make corn tortillas as well as kale tortillas with whole wheat flour. Probably freeze some more corn on Sunday after I get back from the farm.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 18, 2012)

SATURDAY: spaghetti with tomato basilico sauce, served with meatballs and greek salad, and pizza with mozzarella,goat cheese,fresh figs and prosciutto for dinner.

SUNDAY: mix meat and vegetable grilled served with salad on the balcony and eggplant,fresh tomatoes and olives pie for dinner


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Sounds Divine*

Sounds scrumptuous ... 

Olive Pie ?  Could you elaborate on this concoction for me, as to which olives and fillings do you use ? Is this Phyllo or Pastry Dough ? 

Thanks, 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## kimmo (Aug 18, 2012)

yes please Souvlaki...more on the olive pie would be great!  I'm busy eating a piece of emmental, goats cheese and tomato fougasse whilst reading this and trying to decide what to make for lunch.  Think it's going to be healthyish with coleslaw, beetroot and yesterdays left over tomato and goats cheese tart.  Off to the supermarket after lunch to find some sardines to bbq for dinner.  Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Salon or Livingroom Renovation, Reforming, Painting*

The last but not least renovation ... The painting and the knocking down one wall to create an open plan with the dining room ... to renovate the antique fireplace, and this shall continue through next week ...

Soon, all shall be finished ...

Thus, we are out and about, doing some shopping in Basilicata, with friends ... Matera is a unique city ... This is chili pepper & vegetable turf ... and the mountainous Pastoral lands, lamb and charcuterie, reign here ...  

Ciao, 
M.C.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 18, 2012)

Margi and kimmo 

I quess i did not typed it as I should it is an eggplant pie with fresh tomatoes and olives on the top...

Turkish Eggplant Pie Recipe | Vegetarian Times

the only difference is that i make the dough

I do not bake but i grill the eggplants because i like that scent of smoked eggplant when i eat it
plus i prepare some bechamel sauce (2 tablespoons flour+2 tablespoons olive oil and milk as it takes to make a rather thick sauce )and add it to the eggplant mix.

I usually chop the eggplants and do not process them in the blender.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Souvlaki,

This Turkish eggplant pie with olive & tomato topping looks divine. Definitely am going to give this a try next week ... We are in Basilicata for wkend with dear friends, Matera born Giacinto and his Cantabrian Spanish wife Lucia whom we know uncountable years, and are neighbors and friends of ours. They have such a pretty one year old daughter Alessia too ... She is blonde with enormous blue eyes, and is a like a doll ... So petite. 

Ciao, and have lovely Wkend.
Margi.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 18, 2012)

Ive been cooking here all weekend.

Last night was marinated round steak and bbq shrimp on the grill.

Tonight it will be fried asian chicken wings and a fresh salad.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds fabulous Mikey


----------



## shurik1986 (Sep 6, 2012)

We made stir-fried tofu with spinach today for dinner. This weekend I'm thinking chicken korma.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've got a whole lot of prep cooking I'm doing this weekend.

I'm trying this stew: Weekend Beef Stew | mrfood.com
Got everything to make my version of this: 
Country Vegetable Casserole  (Country vegetable casserole - Chatelaine Recipes)
Bread machine Stuffing bread (inspiration--I'll be using fresh herbs, adding some chopped cranberries)
Bread Machine Turkey Stuffing Bread Recipe from CDKitchen.com
Srirachi Fridge Pickles
Sriracha Fridge Pickles: Recipe: bonappetit.com
Some hashbrowns for the freezer (this is how I do mine--but I have also nuked the potatoes to bake them and had success--I usually sprinkle a bit of vinegar over them before I pop them in the freezer and I usually form them into patties)


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh--I'm also making cranberry salsa and the wildrice for the turkey on Monday. I'm going to try freezing some of the salsa....
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/cranberry-sauce-recipe-68249-2.html


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

I really should figure out a nice meal for Monday, since it Canadian Thanksgiving. It won't be turkey. I don't like turkey enough to buy it. Maybe I'll make a rolled, stuffed pork loin roast.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I've got a whole lot of prep cooking I'm doing this weekend.
> 
> I'm trying this stew: Weekend Beef Stew | mrfood.com
> Got everything to make my version of this:
> ...



Re: My take on the Country Vegetable Casserole recipe. I use veggies from the garden. Since spinach is something we harvest in the spring, I use chard. I add some sliced carrots, use whatever sweet peppers I have (today I had a green one and a red one), yellow and green zucchini, party-pan squash, onions in place of the leeks (leeks didn't fare well this year), and whatever mix of cheese I have. I bleach the cauliflower in a bowl with water to which vinegar is added. I have some swiss, parm, and soft mozz., so those are the cheeses. I also add some grated jalapeno (to the grated cheeses and the veg. mix) because we love jalapeno with just about everything and add some minced It. parsley to the veg mix. I assemble it, put it in the fridge for 1-2 hours or overnight (minus the bread crumbs), and then bake it according to the instructions. For those who don't like cauliflower, broccoli could be subbed for that. I've made this several times. It is quite tasty and, if you have vegetarians joining you during the holidays, it is a nice dish to include.

Oops--forgot a link re: freezer hashbrowns--here's one: http://heavenlyhomemakers.com/make-your-own-frozen-hashbrowns


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I really should figure out a nice meal for Monday, since it Canadian Thanksgiving. It won't be turkey. I don't like turkey enough to buy it. Maybe I'll make a rolled, stuffed pork loin roast.


Yum--with red cabbage, some potato pancakes...I can taste it from here, TL!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Yum--with red cabbage, some potato pancakes...I can taste it from here, TL!


Red cabbage, good idea. I just bought one. Red cabbage is a staple around here, well at least in winter.

But not potato pancakes. I'll either roast some potato boats around the roast or make Hasselback potatis.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

The Hasselback potatis sound great! A friend of mine from Greece used to roast potatoes in the oven. Basically she'd cut the potatoes in half, sprinkle generously with fresh rosemary, sea salt, pepper. She'd put in about 1 c water and 1/2 c olive oil, roast for 1.5 hours at 400. They were soooooo good.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 6, 2012)

Going with the classic turkey dinner here. It's what my mother likes. She isn't very adventurous. I'll be prepping it at home and driving it to her place to put in the oven. We are going to sort the veggies and sides out when we get there. The usual suspects. 
Heading into Ottawa this afternoon to have some Pho with my daughter seeing she won't be able to make it tomorrow. Maybe hit a value village for some bargoooooons.
Thinking about slow roasted pork belly for Monday. Will have to take that out tonight and get it marinating before I leave tomorrow. Craving some sort of saucy potato. May go with scalloped or a creamy au gratin.....


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The Hasselback potatis sound great! A friend of mine from Greece used to roast potatoes in the oven. Basically she'd cut the potatoes in half, sprinkle generously with fresh rosemary, sea salt, pepper. She'd put in about 1 c water and 1/2 c olive oil, roast for 1.5 hours at 400. They were soooooo good.


But, potatoes seasoned and then roasted where they will get a lot of pork fat are sooooo yummy. Oh and we toss the potato boats in olive oil to make the seasonings stick.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm making a big batch of black bean wild rice soup.  I think I'll sub a smoked pork chop for the smoked turkey this time.  The smoked chops were too salty to eat grilled, but should be good in soup.


----------



## julesthegolfer (Oct 6, 2012)

Food Network Magazine's Primavera with Prosciutto, Asparagus, and Carrots.  Good, colorful, and relatively healthy, except for the heavy cream, which I love.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm making a big batch of black bean wild rice soup.  I think I'll sub a smoked pork chop for the smoked turkey this time.  The smoked chops were too salty to eat grilled, but should be good in soup.


I'm making that next weekend with leftover turkey. Gotta love fall when we can start eating soups, stews, potages, and chili again! I think the smoked pork will work. I used a couple of smoked hocks one time last winter when I made it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I've got a whole lot of prep cooking I'm doing this weekend.
> 
> I'm trying this stew: Weekend Beef Stew | mrfood.com
> Got everything to make my version of this:
> ...



Critique of the new recipes tried:

The Turkey Stuffing Bread is excellent. We'll see how it works for stuffing! The Weekend Beef Stew...the meat is super tender. Not sure if that is thanks to the coffee or not. The broth needed some help, so I added some beef stock when I added the veggies. I also added about 1T of black strap molasses when I started cooking the meat (hour 1). I used fresh thyme sprigs instead of dried thyme, added a "glug" of red wine. I also added rutabaga because I had a huge one sitting here begging to be part of the stew. At the last 5 minutes, (before thickening the stock), I added 1 tsp of fresh orange zest. I'd make it again. It isn't crockpot friendly because you add the veggies after 1 hour of simmering the meat.  The pickles will be part of T-day on Monday. 

Time to clean up the kitchen, lock up the chickens, and pack the food in the car and head out to the farm for date night. I have an hour to get out of here.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

The family is looking forward to chicken and cheese enchilladas, rice, beans and fruit or dessert which I can't resist, appy will be dolce gorgonzola on Belgian endive with toasted walnuts and some mango  and peach  salsa with chips. 
kades


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 6, 2012)

Rockfish yesterday, Grouper today, beef ribs and rabbit tomorrow!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 6, 2012)

Some lovely meals being cooked this weekend


----------



## pauline655 (Oct 7, 2012)

too bad the weekend is already ending.... back to work tomorrow.....


----------



## Claire (Oct 7, 2012)

Today (Sunday) is to be my "big cooking" day.  I've had a taste for meatloaf lately, so will do that.  I have a friend in home hospice and I'm told she likes soup, so will make some potato leek to send off to her and a batch for my shut-in ladies.  Since my husband LOVES meatloaf sandwiches, the meatloaf will be as large as the loaf pan allows.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> Today (Sunday) is to be my "big cooking" day. I've had a taste for meatloaf lately, so will do that. I have a friend in home hospice and I'm told she likes soup, so will make some potato leek to send off to her and a batch for my shut-in ladies. Since my husband LOVES meatloaf sandwiches, the meatloaf will be as large as the loaf pan allows.


 
We are having a "big cooking" day. Making some more time consuming meals that will be eaten during the week.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> Today (Sunday) is to be my "big cooking" day.  I've had a taste for meatloaf lately, so will do that.  I have a friend in home hospice and I'm told she likes soup, so will make some potato leek to send off to her and a batch for my shut-in ladies.  Since my husband LOVES meatloaf sandwiches, the meatloaf will be as large as the loaf pan allows.


My first husband loved meatloaf sandwiches too. He liked them even better than warm meatloaf.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> We are having a "big cooking" day. Making some more time consuming meals that will be eaten during the week.


+1 You'll be glad you took the time to do this later in the week when you don't really feel like cooking something time consuming!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess I won't be doing anything special for Thanksgiving supper. Everyone else is doing the big supper tonight. Stirling is going to a role playing game tomorrow. Oh well. Maybe later in the week.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 7, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I guess I won't be doing anything special for Thanksgiving supper. Everyone else is doing the big supper tonight. Stirling is going to a role playing game tomorrow. Oh well. Maybe later in the week.



S'okay, Taxlady, you can hang out with the rest of us!  And you are certainly welcome to celebrate with us Yankees on Nov. 22!


----------

